# Trigger not setting on recoil



## Donel (Aug 17, 2019)

I have a Glock 19 that I am very happy with. Recently, however I replaced the recoil spring with one that is three pounds lighter. About 3 % of the time the trigger will not set after firing. To set trigger I have to draw the slide back about a half inch. Is it really the recoil spring causing the problem or should I look somewhere else? I'm a left handed shooter and after a surgery on my right arm that arm is less then half as strong as my right. That's why the lighter spring.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Well, is your Glock a Gen 3, 4, or 5? Gen 3 G-19 factory standard weight is 18#. I think you would need an after market conversion recoil spring kit to reduce a Gen 4 or 5 standard spring weight? To answer one of your questions would be to fire the pistol with the factory standard recoil spring and see if you have the same issue with the trigger not resetting.

I don't know a whole lot about glocks(i do own one) but the trigger not resetting with a properly functioning reduced power recoil spring set up sounds odd. I would think that no matter how fast the slide reciprocates the trigger should reset regardless? A trigger spring or connector issue maybe?

Do you have any other after market parts in the pistol such as a Ghost connector, etc.... You may want to run the pistol by a Glock armorer would be a suggestion.


----------



## Donel (Aug 17, 2019)

No other parts. As I said, I needed a little help in racking the gun. Three pounds is quite a bit and I can now rack without any pain. I misplaced the original spring but I expect to find it and retry it.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Is your reduced recoil spring setup allowing your slide to go back into full battery? The resetting of the trigger happens just before the slide goes back into full battery.

When you change the recoil spring weight on a Glock( or any pistol for that matter) you start down a path that alters the timing of the gun... Sometimes the change is good, sometimes not... If you plan to start changing springs, it helps to understand how all the springs in a Glock interact with each other.

If you reduce the recoil spring weight too much there is a chance that the striker spring could pull the gun out of battery or not allow the gun to go into full battery... A heavier striker spring with a too light recoil spring would almost certainly cause the gun to go out of battery, or not allow the gun to go into full battery ... Once you start changing Glock internal springs, you need to test to make sure everything still works as planned.


----------



## Donel (Aug 17, 2019)

The slide appears to advance to full forward after every shot but when the trigger doesn't set, I start to rack and when the slide is only about 1/2 inch back, I here the click of the trigger setting and I release the slide. The gun then can be fired.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

It sounds to me that for whatever reason, the cruciate of the trigger bar is not capturing the sear tab of the striker as the slide is returning to battery. Pulling the slide back a short distance pulls the sear tab on the striker behind the cruciate, allowing the cruciate to pop up and capture the sear tab which then resets the trigger.

I suspect that much of what I just typed sounds like gobbledygook. There are actually several things going on with trigger reset in a Glock. First, a ramp cut into the the right underside of the slide has to push in on a tab on the connector. This allows the cruciate on the trigger bar to pop back up to be in a position to recapture the sear lug of the striker as the slide reciprocates back forward. This action should occur early during the slide cycle. Toward the end of the slide cycle, the sear lug on the striker should be captured by the cruciate. This results in the cruciate of the trigger bar being pulled forward which is what actually causes the trigger to reset. It also results in partial pretensioning of the striker spring.

Here is a video that shows the mechanics of the Glock trigger pretty well:






Anything that might be interfering with the connector releasing the cruciate, or anything binding the trigger bar and interfering with it returning to its "up" position, or an inadequate sear engagement depth between the striker sear lug and the cruciate, which could occur it the cruciate of the trigger bar is deformed, could interfere with trigger reset. You should also check to be sure that when your trigger does reset, that it does so sufficiently to reengage the trigger tab safety, as shown in the video.


----------



## Donel (Aug 17, 2019)

this is the most comprehensive explanation to date. you're right, I don't understand all of it yet, but I'm getting there. I need a few more days to digest and research all of it.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Put the stock tension spring back and eave well enough alone.
There are plenty of tutorials to help overcome operating the slide.

Stop limp wristing the gun. It sounds like you are being timid after the surgery. Glocks don't like to be shot by timid people. Explore this.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

My G19 has been modified but not the recoil spring. I have had ZERO issues. If you made a change and then issues, change it back. If that does not help, bring it to a Glock armorer.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

I guess I should add that I've been there, done that. I broke by shoulder into 4 pieces, along with a lot of other things into multiple pieces. After about two years, when I was healed a little, I went to the range.
I shoot a 40 and it wasn't pretty. Lots of stovepipes and frustrated because I knew why, I was too weak to operate the thing properly. I grabbed the 9 out of the safe and went back in about a week. Same thing.
It was the idiot pulling the trigger, not either of the guns, and my 23 spring was due for replacement, so after the swap, things improved, but it was a couple of months since the first outing.
The lighter spring will cause more stress on the pistol, and could allow the slide to slam into the stops, especially after some use.
Put it back stock and invest the time and effort to watch and practice a few women's videos for operating the slide. I'm much better now but they helped me a lot.


----------



## Donel (Aug 17, 2019)

I'm shooting just fine. Racking's the problem. If I can get away with the lighter spring, then I will. Three percent is way to high a percentage of jams however, can't live with that.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Sometimes the problem of racking a stiff slide is related to the amount of squeeze strength that is needed. 

They sell a variety of charging/racking accessories for the glock.

I would be careful of your carrying/ or holster style before choosing a charging accessory style.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Donel said:


> I have a Glock 19 that I am very happy with. Recently, however I replaced the recoil spring with one that is three pounds lighter. About 3 % of the time the trigger will not set after firing. To set trigger I have to draw the slide back about a half inch. Is it really the recoil spring causing the problem or should I look somewhere else? I'm a left handed shooter and after a surgery on my right arm that arm is less then half as strong as my right. That's why the lighter spring.


As Pic has mentioned, strength to squeeze the slide may be an issue and the "ears" should help along with keeping the right arm fully extended and rack/push forward with left arm/hand.

If you still have weakness and or pain in the right arm at full extension look to other options. If I were you I'd be looking to go back to the factory standard weight recoil spring. Malfunctions are not a welcome option with any SD pistol in my book.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Youtube has plenty of solutions for you.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Goldwing said:


> Youtube has plenty of solutions for you.


I agree, but for a newbee this style of racking may be advantageous to shooting yourself in the leg or foot.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

denner12 said:


> I agree, but for a newbee this style of racking may be advantageous to shooting yourself in the leg or foot.


I think that using the lower edge of a shooting bench with the muzzle oriented down and down range with the trigger finger out would be my recommendation for this technique.


----------



## Donel (Aug 17, 2019)

Wow, I'm impressed. thank you all for your great suggestions. Pic you are right about my hand. It is also weak because of less blood flow as one of the two main arteries in the arm is affected. I like those "EARS" but I can't find them. where can I get them and what are they called.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Donel said:


> Wow, I'm impressed. thank you all for your great suggestions. Pic you are right about my hand. It is also weak because of less blood flow as one of the two main arteries in the arm is affected. I like those "EARS" but I can't find them. where can I get them and what are they called.


https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1018893414


----------



## Donel (Aug 17, 2019)

Found it ordered it!
With regards to the trigger setting after firing, I will replace the factory spring, but I'm still concerned. More then one after market shop sells reduced tension recoil springs. Mine is 14-15 pounds down from the 17-18 factory spring, but they are sold down to 11 pounds! That's what makes me wonder.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Keep in mind that there are customized Glocks that have skeletonized slides and ported models that have significantly lighter slides than your G19. That may be the reason for the lighter springs being offered rather than for shooters difficulty with racking the slide.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Goldwing said:


> Keep in mind that there are customized Glocks that have skeletonized slides and ported models that have significantly lighter slides than your G19. That may be the reason for the lighter springs being offered rather than for shooters difficulty with racking the slide.


Good point, and as well those lighter recoil springs are generally used in competition guns running lighter recoiling ammo in G-17's and G-34's. Glock 19's are rated for a 18 pound factory recoil spring. In other words those reduced recoil springs of 11, 13, 15 pounds you mention are for competition shooting with reduced power loads.


----------



## Donel (Aug 17, 2019)

Thanks Goldwing. Good point. I have enough info. Back to factory spring + the charging handle. I'll also try some one handed racking, but not on my belt. That seems to be an aerated foot in the making.


----------

